# الازحه والحموله



## المحجوب توتي (23 فبراير 2012)

ماهو الفرق بين الازاحه القصوى في السفينه والحموله القصوى 
وما علاقه الازحه في السفينه مع سرعه الماكينه؟:d


----------



## Eng-Maher (23 فبراير 2012)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=103109#ixzz1nDgl2YCw


*قاعدة أرشميدس و قواعـد الطفو

---------------------------------------------​






لاشك أن كل من حاول أن يغمر كرة فى الماء قد شعر بقوة كبيرة يدفع بها الماء الكرة إلى أعلى. كذلك نشاهد أن بعض المواد مثل الفلين تطفو فوق الماء. و من المشاهدات أيضا أن الجسم المغمور فى الماء أو فى السائل بصفة عامة يمكن رفعه بسهولة طالما كان مغمورا فى السائل بينما يكون من الصعب رفعه فى الهواء. كل هذه الملاحظات تؤكد أن هناك قوة يؤثر بها السائل على الجسم المغمور فيه و تعمل هذه القوة إلى أعلى. 

و تسمى هذه القوة قوة الدفع buoyant force و تنشأ هذه القوة نتيجة لزيادة الضغط فى باطن السائل بزيادة العمق تحت سطح السائل، فينشأ بذلك فرق فى الضغط بين أسفل الجسم و قمته و بالتالى قوة تعمل إلى أعلى. 



إثبات أن قوة دفع الســائل للجسم تساوى وزن السائل المزاح

ولمعرفه باقى التفاصيل اليك الرابط الكامل عن الموضوووووووووووووووع

http://66.102.9.104/search?q=cache:z...nk&cd=19&gl=eg*​


----------



## Eng-Maher (23 فبراير 2012)

مثال على ذلك .. اذا كان لديك قطعه خشب وزنها 500 كيلو جرام تم وضعها فى الماء ..فأنها تأتى بمثل وزنها فى هيئه حجم (مزاح من الماء)قدره نفس الوزن لقطعه الخشب ..طبعا مع اختلاف الكثافه .​ 
اما قانون الدفع وهو الخاص بحاله الطفو .. B=w
اى ان الجسم عشان يطفو الزم ان يتبع العلاقه هذه 
w =<b​


----------



## المحجوب توتي (23 فبراير 2012)

مشكور ياخي على الشرح والربط 
سبب السؤال 
لاحظ ان السفينه من موصفاتها مثلا كذا طن للازاحه القصوى وكذا طن للحموله القصوي 
اذاً الازحه القصوى ليس هي الحموله القصوه 
وان هناك علاقه بين الازاحه والسرعه
يعني معادله الحركه الخطيه 
نجد السرعه اثنا الرحله = الازاحه / الزمن
والسرعه تاتي من المحرك


----------



## Eng-Maher (24 فبراير 2012)

*الحمولات التي تقاس بالوزن*

الحمولات التي تقاس بالوزن
* الإزاحة الكاملة Load Displacement*

هو وزن السفينة حينما تكون شاحنة حتى خط شحنها الموسمي والازاحة الكاملة التي يسترشد بها الازاحة حتى تغطس السفينة إلى خط شحنها الصيفيSummer Load في المياه المالحة Salt Water (مياه البحر). على سبيل المثال فالازاحة الكاملة الصيفية هي وزن السفينة حينما تكون شاحنة حتى خط الشحن الصيقي في المياه المالحة والازاحة الكاملة الشتوية هي وزن السفينة حينما تكون شاحنة حتى خط الشحن الشتوي في المياه المالحة...الخ وعلى ذلك فإن الازاحة الكاملة تشمل وزن بدن السفينة Hullوالآلات Machinery والتجهيزات Fitting وقطع الغيار وجميع المعدات الدائمة في السفينة مضافا إليها وزن البضائع والوقود والمياه والمخازن والطاقم (في حالة السفن ابخارية يضاف إلى الاوزان السابقة وزن المياه داخل الخزانات حتى مستوى التشغيل)
* الازاحة الخفيفة Light Displacement*

هي مجموعة أوزان بدن السفينة والآلات والتجهيزات وقطع الغيار وجميع المعدات الدائمة ويضاف غلى ذلك في حالة السفينة البخرية وزن المياه داخل الخزنات حتى مستوى التشغيل.
* الحمولة الوزنية Dead Weight*

هي الفرق بين الازاحة الكاملة والازاحة الخفيفة وعلى ذلك فالحمولة الوزنية تشمل وزن البضائع + الوقود + المياه + المخازن. الحمولة الوزنية الكلية = الازاحة الكاملة - الازاحة الخفيفة الحمولة الوزنية عند اي غاطس = الازاحة عند هذا الغاطس - الازاحة الخفيفة أو الحمولة الوزنية الكاملة = حمولة البضائع الوزنية + وزن المستهلكات
حيث: حمولة البضائع الوزنية = وزن البضائع التي يمكن للسفينة شحنها لتصل إلى أقصى غاطس قانوني لها. وزن المستهلكات = زيت الوقود + المياه العذبة + وزن المواد التموينية + مياه الصابورة + الطاقم والركاب وامتعتهم + خزين السطح.


----------



## Eng-Maher (24 فبراير 2012)

*حمولة تحت السطح Under Deck Tonnage*

حمولة تحت السطح Under Deck Tonnage
هي مجموعة حمولات الفراغ تحت سطح الحمولة محددة بالحدود الأتية :

سطح الحمولة Tonnage Deck.
السطح العلوي لصهريج القاع المزدوج.
ومن داخل العيدان حتى داخل العيدان من الجانب الآخر, بالإضافة إلى حمولة اسطوانة عمود الرفاص والاجزاء الاضافية الأخرى التي تشكل جزءاَ من البدن تحت سطح الحمولة.
وسطح الحمولة هو أعلى سطح مستمر في السفينة التي تقع اسطحها المستمرة عن واحد أو السطح المستمر الثاني محسوباَ من القاع وذلك في السفن التي بها أكثر من سطحين.
* الحمولة الكلية Gross Tonnage*

هو مجموع فراغات السفينة الداخلية وتشمل حمولة تحت السطح الكلية وحمولة الفراغ بين السطح الثاني والسطح العلوي - وحمولة الفراغ على أو فوق السطح العلوي والتي لها وسيلة إغلاق دائمة (منشآت السطح العلوي المغلقة) - صهاريج القاع المزدوج والأرضيات المفتوحة والمسافات بين العوارض وفتحات العنابر فوق السطح إذ نقص مجموعها عن 0.5% من الحمولة الكلية. وتحذف الفرغات التالية من الحمولة الكلية.

الفراغات المخصصة لمياه الصابورة، ولا تقع في القاع المزدوج (ولا تستعمل في أغراض أخرى).
غرفة القيادة، غرفة الخرائط، غرفة الراديو والمساعدات الملاحية.
غرفة البطاريات ومعدات السلامة.
المطبخ ومكان الخبز.
الفرغات المصممة للإضاءة والتهوية والممرات المؤدية إليها.
دورات المياه والمراحيض المخصصة للطاقم والربان.
*الحمولة الصافية Net Tonnage*

هو حجم الفراغ الذي يدر نولون للسفينة أو ربح للسفينة وعلى ذلك فالحمولة الصافية Net Tonnage هي الحمولة الكلية مطروحة منها احجام الفرغات التي لا تد ربحا أو إراداَ للسفينة وهي :

غرفة الآلات والمراجل ونفق عامود الرفاص.
أماكن إعاشة الطاقم.
مخازن السفينة في حدود معينة.
أماكن تشغيل السفينة (غرفة القيادة - غرفة الخرائط - غرفة التحكم - غرفة اللاسلكي).
صهاريج مياه الصابورة.
الآلات المساعدة تحت وفوق السطح.


----------



## Eng-Maher (24 فبراير 2012)

واخيرا اخى الحبيب تونى ... سرعه السفينه لا تعتمد فقط على الوزن ... ولكن الوزن دا اشاره الى اختيار محرك قدره كذا كيلو وات او power اللى يقدر يحرك السفينه التى تملك هذا الوزن w .. سرعه السفينه اذن تعتمد على قوه مقاومه السفية الى اثنين من اكبر العوامل وهما ...مقاومه احتكاك السفينة بالماء. ومقاومه السطح العلوى للسفينة المعرض للهواء .. ويقع هذا تحت مسمى وهو ship resistance.. ولها حسابات خاصه لو اردت معرفتها وطلبتها سوف نكتبها ان شاء الله .
اذا العلاقه التى كتبتها انت فهى علاقه عامه وطبعا ينبثق منها حسابات سرعه السفينه 
وشكرا..

ملحوظه ويجب التنويه عليها ..العلاقه التى انت كتبتها هى العلاقه التى تقول ان السرعة = المسافه / الزمن 
ولاحظ هنا الازاحه = المسافة ... وليست الازاحه للماء كما اعتقد فهمك للعلاقه هذه 
وشكرا


----------



## Eng-Maher (24 فبراير 2012)

انتظر الرد ... تحياتى​


----------



## AHMED MOHEB (27 فبراير 2012)

بارك اللة فيك يا بشمهندس ماهر


----------



## Eng-Maher (27 فبراير 2012)

شكرا اخى احمد نورت الموضوع


----------



## Eng-Maher (16 مارس 2012)

*انتظر الرد ... تحياتى​*​


----------



## مدحت صبرى (5 مايو 2012)

*شكررررررررررررررررررررا جزيلا*


----------

